# Ditching jeans forever! Anyone else not wear jeans ever?



## santosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I think jeans look good on other men but just not on me. I am in my mid 40s and over my lifetime have tried just about every brand, fit, from baggy (when I didn't know better) to slim fit (I am on the slim side) and I am NOW finally realizing they just don't flatter me. They always make me look frumpy, unkept and just lazy. Even the front bunches up (even with a much slimmer fit!!); making me frumpier than Obama in mom jeans! Being 5'8" and 155 doesn't help as I believe them make me appear shorter. And did I say frumpier?

I've been so upgrading my wardrobe over the past few years and have been newly inspired by sharp dressed men of yesteryear like Steve McQueen and reading the Satorialist blog. I do like Chinos (Uniqlo makes an awesomely fitting Chino) and twill pants in different colors. I work as a designer at a firm, so our environment is business casual, and when I wear pants vs. jeans I feel dressier, more confident and less frumpy. I hate Dockers as they still have that pleated "old man" look about them (Ugh!) but if anyone can recommend some chino brands (especially sturdier materials like twill, canvas, light wool etc) that are youthful and slim fitting, please do!. I only like flat fronted pants as they suit my slimmer build. For tops, I like everything from a t-shirt to button-down shirts/Gingham patterned shirts, swearters and v-necks and want a pant that I can dress up or down. And I love wearing Chukkas (thanks Mr. McQueen for the inpiration!).

On that note, anyone else hate wearing jeans? I am not dissing jeans as they do look good on some men, but I am just over them. As I've gotten older, I have more of a desire to dress bit more sophisticated and have my clothes suit me better. I've had some friends ask me when I declare my desire to ditch jeans "well, what will you wear on weekends or to go run errands, get some milk, etc"? 

Can't you wear chinos to go buy some milk?!  As if jeans are the only casual pants available! Sorry for my long rant. I hope others can relate.


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

I have given up jeans as well. When I was a bit younger I liked them - specifically Levi's carpenter jeans. However, as we've seen the rise of the skinny jean in the last few years, the cut is too trim for me with my large thighs and looks ridiculous, along with being hard to move around or bend over. In fact, part of the reason I discovered AskAndy was my displeasure with jeans and how I felt much more comfortable in dress slacks.

Coworkers wondered why I didn't wear jeans on casual Friday and it was easy to explain with comfort level. I've since upgraded my style to wear wool slacks and a sportcoat at a minimum when I go out in public except in rare occurrences. My wife gives me funny looks for showering, getting the perfect outfit and pocket square all ready simply to go to the store for milk or eggs. And while I'm certainly not famous, I think to Michael Jordan saying he wore a suit before and after games because it could be the first, last, or only time a child saw him play and he wanted to give a good impression. My thought is similar as I never know who I will meet and like to look my best. I'm known at my kids school as the dad who dresses up nice and most assume I am some young executive rather than a simple engineer. I present a favorite quote of mine, from The Simpsons "That's the problem with first impressions - you only get one of them."

If doing housework, I may wear shorts or khaki style cargo pants. I have a couple pairs of running shoes and outfits for these casual times but don't go out in public with them unless running etc...I've even run to work on occasion (only a couple miles) and with neatly rolled up clothes and shoes with trees in a backpack I immediately hit the shower we have to limit exposure and sweaty workout clothing in a professional environment. In this case a sportcoat would not be practical.

All of this said, I have three kids ages 2, 4, and 5. When I get home I almost always immediately change into some sort of lounge pants as to not have nice clothes ruined or feel like I can't play with the kids for fear of ruining clothes. 



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Cargo pants are very useful to me so I see no reason to buy jeans anymore. I buy military spec. BDUs which have especially big cargo pockets. Today I carried five 16oz glass mugs 3 miles. I bought them unexpectedly so I didn't have my backpack. I wasn't in shape to come out of it unscathed so I put two in my pockets to save my back and shoulders. I could have fit two in each pocket if I had to.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

For about 10-15 years, around the mid 80's to the mid-90's or so I mostly wore cords or chinos instead of Levi's when not wearing business clothes. Since then I've gone back to jeans, and not just Levi's but Gustons, (in black, quite daring for me). 

Tastes evolve, or regress. In my case retirement from an indoor (that is, office) job, involvement in the arts and downsizing have made jeans an appealing choice for daily wear, mostly with a sport coat. I think, also, that jeans are more widely acceptible in the West than thay are in other parts of the country.

While there seems to be a wide range of casual clothing preferences among forum participants, there also seems to be general agreement that for business and dress up occasions, proper men's clothing is called for. This does not forstall passionate and occasionally uncivil discussions of what constitutes proper men's clothing. 

I maintain a preference for adult clothing (suit or jacket and tie) when it is reasonably appropriate. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeans are the chinos of the West. I wear Wranglers because that's what fits me best. Go without jeans? As a native Californian that's simply inconceivable.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly (Feb 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Jeans are the chinos of the West. I wear Wranglers because that's what fits me best. Go without jeans? As a native Californian that's simply inconceivable.


+1. I wear jeans 70& of the time in San Jose.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have been forbidden from mentioning [email protected].

Or posting pictures of [email protected] piled on a bonfire.

*sigh*


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

I too no longer possess any jeans. 
I have a good selection of quality cotton trousers in various weights and colours and these suit my needs perfectly.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

> *Jeans are trousers made from denim or dungaree cloth. Often the term "jeans" refers to a particular style of pants, called "blue jeans" and invented by Jacob Davisand Levi Strauss in 1873.*





> A young man named Levi Straussemigrated in 1851 from Germany to New York to be with his older brothers, who ran a dry goods store. In 1853 he moved to San Francisco to establish his own dry goods business.In 1872, Jacob Davis, a tailor who frequently purchased bolts of cloth from the Levi Strauss & Co. wholesale house, wrote to Levi asking to partner with him to patent and sell clothing reinforced with rivets.[SUP][1][/SUP] Davis' idea was to use copper rivets to reinforce the points of stress, such as on the pocket corners and at the bottom of the button fly. After Levi accepted Davis's offer,[SUP][2][/SUP] the two men received US patent No. 139,121, for an "Improvement in Fastening Pocket-Openings," on May 20, 1873.[SUP][3][/SUP]
> An oft-told "attractive myth" is that Levi initially sold brown canvas pants to miners, eventually dyed them blue, turned to using denim, and after Davis wrote to him, Levi added rivets to his blue jeans. However, this story is false and probably due to the discovery of jeans made of brown cotton duck (a type of bottomweight fabric), which was one of the early materials used by Davis and Levi Strauss after 1873.[SUP][1][/SUP] Finding denim a more suitable material for work-pants, they began using it to manufacture their riveted pants. The denim used was produced by an American textile manufacturer, but popular legend states the denim was obtained from Nimes, France.[SUP][1][/SUP]





> Initially, jeans were simply sturdy trousers worn by factory workers. During this period, men's jeans had the zipper down the front, whereas women's jeans had the zipper down the left side. Fewer jeans were made during the time of World War II, but 'waist overalls' were introduced to the world by American soldiers, who sometimes wore them when they were off duty. By the 1960s, both men's and women's jeans had the zipper down the front. Historic photographs indicate that in the decades before they became a staple of fashion, jeans generally fit quite loosely, much like a pair of bib overalls without the bib. Indeed, until 1960, Levi Strauss called its flagship product "waist overalls" rather than "jeans".
> After James Dean popularized them in the movie _Rebel Without a Cause_, wearing jeans became a symbol of youth rebellion during the 1950s. Because of this, they were sometimes banned in theaters, restaurants and schools.[SUP][7][/SUP] During the 1960s the wearing of jeans became more acceptable, and by the 1970s it had become general fashion in the United States for casual wear.[SUP][8][/SUP]


:thumbs-up:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

santosc said:


> they still have that pleated "old man" look about them (Ugh!)


WOW, I remember when pleats were fashionable and flat front slim pants had that "old man" look. I own both just in case! In these parts no self respecting cowboy wears anything but Wranglers.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

There is a place for denim and although I don't wear them often, I do wear them. I prefer a darker wash and slimmer leg but of course fit is key. 

I think part of the problem is that men "of a certain age" are somewhat intimidated by denim. Quality, raw denim is actually very nice and can look good. Having said that, many men need a primer on denim and how to wear it.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

With where my wardrobe is today, there is no way I could ditch jeans. Any other option would be military style pants (I wear them enough throughout the day, no need to wear it any more than I have to.) or khaki shorts and flip-flops (too cold right now). Maybe one day down the road as I do have a long term goal with my wardrobe, but it is not happening right now. I will tell you this much, if I ever return to the 115 degree summer heat of Phoenix Arizona I am not giving up the polo/shorts/flip-flops look. I will take reticule all day and I will be more comfortable while receiving it!


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Interesting pendulum ride for me on jeans...
Having discovered the drive to dress nicer, I've found that I enjoy other pants (casual) than jeans and have relegated them to Saturday chores only...almost. 

Now I find myself taking the Gustin plunge and have enjoyed reading about raw denim, and how they fit to the body, etc. 

I have found a few pair of Ralph Lauren casual pants, one in olive and one in dark blue, that I am using as my casual pants instead of jeans, and now that I have broken the addiction to denim, I am enjoying more colors and variety. 

Having done this, next month the Gustin's will arrive and perhaps I will go back to enjoying denim...but after decades of wearing jeans and, like the original poster, aging and watching a trend not for me, it's been refreshing finding alternatives.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

immanuelrx said:


> With where my wardrobe is today, there is no way I could ditch jeans. Any other option would be military style pants (I wear them enough throughout the day, no need to wear it any more than I have to.) or khaki shorts and flip-flops (too cold right now). Maybe one day down the road as I do have a long term goal with my wardrobe, but it is not happening right now. I will tell you this much, if I ever return to the 115 degree summer heat of Phoenix Arizona I am not giving up the polo/shorts/flip-flops look. I will take reticule all day and I will be more comfortable while receiving it!


Would a pair of 32" waist 31" leg chinos fit you, at all?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

dks202 said:


> In these parts no self respecting cowboy wears anything but Wranglers.


In these parts, too, and throughout the Northern Plains. The regional chain of ranch stores in Wyoming usually has variously named clones that fit like Wranglers but do not last as long. Anyone who spends much time on horseback knows which part of jeans wears out soonest.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I barely wear blue jeans nowadays, just once in a while these days.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Every time one of these threads pop up, I resist the urge to ask everyone if they want a cookie.

Oops.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Never wear them. Here in California, they are hot and uncomfortable most of the year.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

As a fashion statement, I can see not wearing jeans when in public. However, not wearing jeans ever again? What about doing yardwork or routine maintenance around the home? An old pair of jeans would be hard to beat.


----------



## FL Gpa (Mar 30, 2014)

egerland said:


> Never wear them. Here in California, they are hot and uncomfortable most of the year.


Never wear them. Here in *Florida*,  _*I find*_ they're hot and uncomfortable most of the year.



Jovan said:


> Every time one of these threads pop up, I resist the urge to ask everyone if they want a cookie.
> 
> Oops.


I'll have one, but only if it's _*wheat, gluten and sugar free*_.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Would a pair of 32" waist 31" leg chinos fit you, at all?


Unfortunately I am too fat and too short. I purchased 3 pairs of trousers at 34" on the waist to motive myself to loose an inch or too. It is working. That being said, it has been a little while since I could fit into a 32" waist and that was below my natural waist.


----------



## partyof6 (Feb 24, 2014)

santosc said:


> ...but if anyone can recommend some chino brands (especially sturdier materials like twill, canvas, light wool etc) that are youthful and slim fitting, please do!. I only like flat fronted pants as they suit my slimmer build. For tops, I like everything from a t-shirt to button-down shirts/Gingham patterned shirts, swearters and v-necks and want a pant that I can dress up or down. And I love wearing Chukkas (thanks Mr. McQueen for the inpiration!).


In response to your chino recommendation request, I suggest trying on the Brooks Brothers Milano fit chinos. I am about the same size as you (5'9", 155lbs) and am pleased with the fit. Make sure you get the Milano, however, because the Clark will be too 'frumpy' and the pockets flare badly. BB's chinos are creased, so they'll fit in nicely with your biz casual work environment. They will also pair well with the tops and shoes you mentioned.

J.Crew chinos are another option. The material is a little lighter than BB, and they have many slim-fit styles/cuts from which to choose. They also have more casual versions, which are great for weekend wear.

I would avoid cargo pants as that style will give you the exact opposite look you are seeking. The bulky pockets on your slim frame will make you appear 'frumpy' and messy. If you wear a sport coat--even a casual one--you will have more than enough pockets without sacrificing the sleek look that you prefer...not to mention how SCs make any outfit look much cleaner and all-around better.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

immanuelrx said:


> Unfortunately I am too fat and too short. I purchased 3 pairs of trousers at 34" on the waist to motive myself to loose an inch or too. It is working. That being said, it has been a little while since I could fit into a 32" waist and that was below my natural waist.


That's a pity, I have a decent pair in that size going begging.


----------



## santosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Ha, that's interesting. Well, pleats aren't out of style really. They just suit "heftier" men better. On a slim man, they make you look fatter than you truly are. I ditched them when I realized the difference and why flat front pants suit men with a trimmer waist line. Though I've heard that even flat fronts on a man who is carrying a few extra pounds diminishes the heft better than pleats. Not sure though. But thanks for all the comments thus far everyone. Look forward to more!


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

Haven't owned a pair in over a decade. Dockers and the like are more comfortable and attractive to me and serve the same general purposes - I don't do any work that needs the sturdiness of denim.


----------



## santosc (Oct 2, 2011)

No doubt a darker raw denim looks better on any man than a lighter shade (for the office or evening, that is). Maybe I just haven't found the right fit of jean, but even the slimmer fitting ones (not skinny jeans) make me look frumpy. Not sure why. I still end up with a bit more frump in the front area; from the belt area to the crotch.... extra fabric. Maybe I need a shorter rise or just a bit higher cut up in the crotch (not sure how to explain that in fashion-terms.) But I would likely keep a pair to do manual labor in around the house; but never again for office or casual weekends. I might want to experiment with cargos, thick chinos/twills (as I do like the option of color in my pants; another reason why I am ditching jeans) or linen for summer. 

One thing I might miss about jeans: You can own one pair of jeans and wear it with a different shirt everyday and no one notices that you only own one pair.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Shaver said:


> That's a pity, I have a decent pair in that size going begging.


I appreciate the gesture though good sir! It isn't I can't afford them, I could pick up a pair or two if I really wanted to. I just have other priorities right now (two little girls and another on the way) and on top of that I have some other more important holes in my wardrobe that I am working on. I will get there one day when it is either necessary or I don't anything else pressing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> As a fashion statement, I can see not wearing jeans when in public. However, not wearing jeans ever again? What about doing yardwork or routine maintenance around the home? An old pair of jeans would be hard to beat.


Dickies coveralls.


----------



## santosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeff, 

After reading a few comments, including yours, about occasions (like manual labor) that might warrant a heftier material, I will keep one pair of Levis that fit me well and ditch the other "dressier" ones. I bought a few pair of darker shaded (not raw) slightly distressed Levi's for days where I wanted to look more "dressed up" and they just don't look better than my slimmer fit chinos or twill cotton pants with a checkered shirt. I've seen guys who can pull off a dressier dark jean, but I am not forcing it anymore.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a couple of pairs of flannel lined L.L.Bean jeans that are great for anything outdoors in the winter. I also own several pair of Ralph Lauren RRL jeans (purchased WAY before they started selling for $360 per pair). It is very rare that I wear denim, as I prefer the comfort and range of motion of chinos. Chinos or denim, it doesn't matter. I still wear Birkenstocks with all of them.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Never did wear them much, except when a kid, and haven't owned a pair in probably 25 years or more. I always viewed jeans as clothes to "go outside and play" in, and the concept of dress jeans, raw selvedge and the like, still strikes me as a bit adolescent.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

To the OP looking for chino recommendations - If you are looking for something a bit heftier that would be able to take the abuse that your jeans took, I know you said you don't like Dockers but they do have a line called K-1 and the chinos are a bit slimmer and modeled after the old military officer style chinos of WWII and have a much heavier duty material. I think you can usually find them under $50 online and I've seen other people mention that they can occasionally find them at places like TJ Max and Marshalls. I have a pair of the Dockers and a similar pair of the RRL version of the officer chino and the Dockers are a much better value IMO.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Khakis.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally, I love my jeans. A good pair of quality well-worn, great fitting denim is like an old friend. They can take anything you dish at them. And then once use you blow a hole in them you sew it up and throw them back into the rotation. They require minimal washing and care compared to any other garment. Your favorite pair of jeans can also be pieced together with any shirt in your closet. Boots, jeans and an ocbd is a classic


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> To the OP looking for chino recommendations - If you are looking for something a bit heftier that would be able to take the abuse that your jeans took, I know you said you don't like Dockers but they do have a line called K-1 and the chinos are a bit slimmer and modeled after the old military officer style chinos of WWII and have a much heavier duty material. I think you can usually find them under $50 online and I've seen other people mention that they can occasionally find them at places like TJ Max and Marshalls. I have a pair of the Dockers and a similar pair of the RRL version of the officer chino and the Dockers are a much better value IMO.


Good tip, thanks! Go Red Wings!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm from Detroit, and a cousin works for Carhartt, so I've never thought of them as hipster, I-like-to-look-as-though-I-did-manual-labor clothes. I've worn them for yard work since forever.

Also, you know what's _way_ better for shoveling snow than jeans? Moleskins: they have a tighter weave, melting snow doesn't soak through as quickly, they resist wind, etc.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear jeans on the weekends quite a bit, although not for church or for a nice restaurant. I only have one pair.


----------



## Public Savant (Mar 2, 2014)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I wear jeans on the weekends quite a bit, although not for church or for a nice restaurant. I only have one pair.


I have the same rule. Saturday wear. I might also wear a pair for doing some manual labor and for horse riding.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

As I have mentioned previously, I find jeans hot in the summer and cold in the winter. The style I find less than flattering, and the ubiquitousness of them makes them seem like a lazy mans slovenly uniform. The kind of thing people wear because the either don't know how to or don't care to coordinate an outfit 
I wear them for dirty work such as gardening, cleaning out gutters, changing a tire. Aside from their utilitarian use there are much better more flattering options. The versatile khaki is a great casual going to the store, lounging at home, movie night trouser. 
Except when painted on to a young shapely woman giving a nice silhouette to her derrière,they look slovenly. Their frequent association with white socks and athletic shoes does not help. Even if one wears a well fitting pair of high grade in marred denim, the impression it gives is still that of neglect for ones appearance Rarely do I see men in well fitting jeans, diaper butt and pooling at the ankles is the norm. Rarely do I look up and see anything but an inappropriate t shirt paired with them. When I see them with an OCBD and rolled up sleeves, and nice shoes, I wonder why the gentleman didn't take the time to put on more appropriate trousers. 
I am flying home tomorrow, and will be wearing my most casual, comfortable travel pants.....well pressed khakis with the obligatory OCBD must iron shirt.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

There was a time in a land far, far away when jeans were the only thing I wore. But, that was before I intentionally set out on this journey of upgrading my personal style several years ago. I have nothing against jeans, as I still own a pair. But, I have found that dress slacks or khakis feel so much better and are way more comfortable than any pair of jeans. Usually for yard work, I wear a pair of old khakis and they do just fine. During the hot summers we have in Memphis, I just can't take the heaviness of jeans. I, too, am a bit overweight or as I like to say, husky:cool2: and jeans just don't fit me that well. As for pleated trousers, they are NOT out of style. They may not be as popular with men as they used to be, but that is how fashion goes. What is in today was out yesterday. As has been stated, I, too can remember when flat front trousers were nowhere to be found in mens stores a few years ago. I have always worn pleated trousers because I like the room they offer me. And being short, they also give the impression of height.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

My girlfriend likes men in jeans, therefore I wear jeans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I have been forbidden from mentioning [email protected]
> 
> Or posting pictures of [email protected] piled on a bonfire.
> 
> *sigh*


If you ever miss it, my private message box is always open. If you send me good enough rants with just the right balance of verbosity and vitriol, I might frame them.


----------



## jerry_in_motown (Nov 14, 2011)

Dirty work only


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

FL Gpa said:


> Never wear them. Here in *Florida*,  _*I find*_ they're hot and uncomfortable most of the year.
> 
> I'll have one, but only if it's _*wheat, gluten and sugar free*_.


Better go to another snark bakery than this one, ya hipster!

In all seriousness, I didn't find them to be that unbearable when I lived in Florida.



santosc said:


> Ha, that's interesting. Well, pleats aren't out of style really. They just suit "heftier" men better. On a slim man, they make you look fatter than you truly are. I ditched them when I realized the difference and why flat front pants suit men with a trimmer waist line. Though I've heard that even flat fronts on a man who is carrying a few extra pounds diminishes the heft better than pleats. Not sure though. But thanks for all the comments thus far everyone. Look forward to more!


You're either wearing the wrong britches or getting bad info. A well cut pair of pleated trousers, especially forward pleats, will look good on anyone regardless of body type. It just comes down to preference. The assertion that plain fronts are for thin guys and pleated for portly makes little sense. As much sense as saying jacket vents are for fat men only. Both serve the purpose of making it easier to move around in your clothing.


----------



## AFCForever (Sep 26, 2013)

Reuben said:


> My girlfriend likes men in jeans, therefore I wear jeans.


My wife is the same. In fact I find chinos to be the thing I am giving up. I work in high tech and everyone wears chinos and polos so I wear neither so as to avoid the uniform. I also find they age poorly and have to replaced more often then other types of pants. Add to that the lower durability and I don't see a reason to wear them. If I want dressier I wear dress pants, if casual jeans.

I may give them another go this summer but I suspect my linen and lighter denim will get way more wear.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess I'll weigh in as well. I have no problem with jeans in their place. If I'm going out to the clubs with younger collègues, I will be wearing "conservative" style designer jeans. If I am going out to the park with my kids, taking them on a little morning hike, etc. I will most likely be wearing jeans. If I am going to a "rock" type concert, I will be wearing jeans. Jeans have a place and a purpose. I'm not climbing trees in my Canali suits and Anthony Cleverley cap toe bals (no matter who thinks it may be a good idea), nor am I attending meetings with my accountant in D&G jeans and a Paul & Shark sweater.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well put. For anyone who isn't a Westerner, that's about as accurate a rule of thumb as one could want.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly (Feb 21, 2012)

santosc said:


> Ha, that's interesting. Well, pleats aren't out of style really. They just suit "heftier" men better. On a slim man, they make you look fatter than you truly are. I ditched them when I realized the difference and why flat front pants suit men with a trimmer waist line. Though I've heard that even flat fronts on a man who is carrying a few extra pounds diminishes the heft better than pleats. Not sure though. But thanks for all the comments thus far everyone. Look forward to more!


I think you need to rethink that. I just bought a Navy Birdseye HF Madison suit(that fits REALLY slim for that model), and the trousers are pleated with darts on the side-I think, based on Matt's article-that fit me VERY well. I require a drop 8-9 in the coat. I'm not heftier by any means. I looked almost as good as Sean Connery:

I just need to decrease the inseam .5"

It has a 9" leg opening, and a 14" rise but has a VERY slim silhouette. I am extremely happy because it appears as slim as connery's but has oh-so-much room to move!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't owned jeans for several years and have no regrets about that. I have several older pairs of khakis for working around the house and a couple pairs of heavy canvas pants for beating brush, etc. 

I don't think jeans look all that great, plus they are never as comfortable as a good worn in pair of khakis.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

While not as married to jeans as I've been in the past because of an influx of good trousers, there's no way I'd give them up. Khakis on the other hand, I could do without.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I only wear jeans when I don't care too much about what I look like or when functionally appropriate. Jeans are hard wearing, practical and don't require ironing. If I'm trying even slightly to look good, I opt for chinos or wool trousers.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

triklops55 said:


> I only wear jeans when I don't care too much about what I look like or when functionally appropriate. Jeans are hard wearing, practical and don't require ironing. If I'm trying even slightly to look good, I opt for chinos or wool trousers.


When you say "look good" what are you referring to?


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

My menial, dirty around-the-house work, tree-climbing and other potentially dangerous activities, are carried out in old chinos. I also happen to find them more comfortable than blue jeans.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

I doubt that I would ever give up my Levi's 501s, unless I could also give up manual labor around my house & garage -- cleaning up, fixing up, grocery shopping, etc. Chinos would not last a day with the way I abuse my work jeans.

We are all not as fortunate as Shaver , who I imagine strolls about his country manor, elegantly dressed in luxurious cloth, quietly inspecting the work of his servants.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't mind jeans though I think they're more appropriate only for Saturdays. Well... at least for me anyway.


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

I'm 42 and haven't worn jeans in 20 years. Though I lost the "athletic" label several years ago I am an average sized man (5'9", 180 pounds). I simply don't like them and have a hard time relating them to the word "comfort". I wear most of the time light or medium weight wool pants (custom made, single pleat....I definitely like the old man look) and once in a while wear chinos with polos.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Do you live in Dominica? Is it tropically hot and humid there? Is that part of the reason you don't find jeans comfortable?

Just wondering!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe jeans have a valid and desirable place in the modern man's wardrobe. 

I have about 10 pairs of jeans in rotation, ranging from >$30 Gap 1969s for yard work, $50 Levi 501s for weekends/outdoors, and ~$100 7 For All Mankind straight legs for dressy casual nights on the town. I do offer that in my 40s I thought about leaving jeans behind, but when I dropped weight and got a 30" waist back... I felt I could still pull it off. :thumbs-up:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm with Grayson; if you can pull it off and look good then go for it. There is a lot of really nice denim out there that looks good but the trick is finding the right fit for one's body type.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

At 68 I'll still drag out the jeans several times over the next six months. My group is given to hiking up rocky trails to overlooks or crossing streams for picnics. Nothing else serves as well. I bought two pairs of Land's End custom back when they did the MTM and they are still holding up. The few chinos I see show mud and splashes on arrival and the jeans just look like jeans. I guess I could wear shorts when it's warmer, but the briars and brambles call for denim.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

I occasionally wear jeans when doing outdorsy stuff as a scout manager, but I now have my 5.11 Tactical Covert Khakis which do the job just as well (I just wish I would've gotten them in khaki rather than black).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Every time one of these threads pop up, I resist the urge to ask everyone if they want a cookie.
> 
> Oops.


make mine chocolate chip.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I sometimes wear blue jeans like rain pants when it starts to rain or snow so as I don't want to ruin my dress pants.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

GWW said:


> I occasionally wear jeans when doing outdorsy stuff as a scout manager, but I now have my 5.11 Tactical Covert Khakis which do the job just as well (I just wish I would've gotten them in khaki rather than black).


5.11 is not much mentioned here. The brand originated in the technical rock and ice climbing community, where the numbers designated a fairly difficult vertical rock face. These days, 5.11 clothing is popular around shooting ranges and concealed weapons training situations. I like the pants to teach in because they have large, secure pockets to carry tape, staplers, pens, timers, ear protectors other stuff going back and forth from the firing line to the targets.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Indeed, 5.11 is not much mentioned here, but what else can we expect? Thay make cargo trousers and such things, nothing I would really associate with this Forum.
But the Covert Khakis I though are a stylish option to do more active things than going to the pub with my friends and in a pinch they can also serve as dress trousers (the hidden cargo pockets are great for a wallet).


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wear jeans for lawn/garden work, and infrequently, for running weekend errands. My choice is the M1's of the jeans world: Levis 560s. While they look baggy on most people, the longer rise/fuller seat and legs fit me best, and are more practical for movement. While they may be dad jeans, I make no pretenses of being otherwise.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

I've never owned a pair of jeans in my life. I've never quite understood why people like them so much.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Funny just last week a friend mentioned those 511 tactical pants to me, I had not heard of them before.

Also the Levi's, I tend to buy whatever relaxed fit they have at Costco, I think the 509 is the latest one, also 559, maybe that is similar to the the 560.

In fact I'm going to Costco today, woohoo ! ! ! Love that place, what can I say, I'm such a loser !


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh what, is someone giving out cookies ? ? ?


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

zzdocxx said:


> Eh what, is someone giving out cookies ? ? ?


Yes, Jovan's givig out free cookies to everyone who doesn't wear jeans (this means you unfortunatly get none).


----------



## santosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, SemperJeep. I will look into those K1's!


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Although I was born in California, I have never owned any jeans, as I have never been a cowboy or rode using a Western saddle. My Father was born in California, and also never owned any jeans. My Grandfather was born in Nevada, and also never owned any jeans. My Great Grandfather came to California from Elmira, NY in 1855, and also never owned any jeans. Had any of them been cowboys, they might have worn jeans, but none of them were cowboys.

Jeans only look right when worn by cowboys working cattle or performing other cowboy activities.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Roycru said:


> Although I was born in California, I have never owned any jeans, as I have never been a cowboy or rode using a Western saddle. My Father was born in California, and also never owned any jeans. My Grandfather was born in Nevada, and also never owned any jeans. My Great Grandfather came to California from Elmira, NY in 1855, and also never owned any jeans. Had any of them been cowboys, they might have worn jeans, but none of them were cowboys.
> 
> Jeans only look right when worn by cowboys working cattle or performing other cowboy activities.


Are desert boots only to be worn in the desert? Should Bermuda shorts only be worn in the tropics?

Should a blazer only be worn on a nautical vessel?

That's an interesting story about your ancestors though! But today's denim is not the denim of yesteryear.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SammyH said:


> I've never owned a pair of jeans in my life. I've never quite understood why people like them so much.


why not?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think in a man's clothes collection, one man has to own at least 2 or 3 pairs of blue jeans.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Roycru said:


> Although I was born in California, I have never owned any jeans, as I have never been a cowboy or rode using a Western saddle. My Father was born in California, and also never owned any jeans. My Grandfather was born in Nevada, and also never owned any jeans. My Great Grandfather came to California from Elmira, NY in 1855, and also never owned any jeans. Had any of them been cowboys, they might have worn jeans, but none of them were cowboys.
> 
> Jeans only look right when worn by cowboys working cattle or performing other cowboy activities.


Every man is entitled to his opinions. Being opinionated is another matter, and is ungentlemanly.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Howard said:


> I think in a man's clothes collection, one man has to own at least 2 or 3 pairs of blue jeans.


I currently own 1 black pair of denim jeans, 1 navy pair of denim jeans and 1 pair of charcoal cordouroy jeans. Cordouroy is out of season from 4-1 to 9-30 (which is the time frame we are currently in).


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

zzdocxx said:


> Funny just last week a friend mentioned those 511 tactical pants to me, I had not heard of them before.
> 
> Also the Levi's, I tend to buy whatever relaxed fit they have at Costco, I think the 509 is the latest one, also 559, maybe that is similar to the the 560.
> 
> ...


If Costco carries Levi's 501 denim jeans (the only denim jeans I will buy for the rest of my life), I will buy them at Costco for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Grayson said:


> I believe jeans have a valid and desirable place in the modern man's wardrobe.
> 
> I have about 10 pairs of jeans in rotation, ranging from >$30 Gap 1969s for yard work, $50 Levi 501s for weekends/outdoors, and ~$100 7 For All Mankind straight legs for dressy casual nights on the town. I do offer that in my 40s I thought about leaving jeans behind, but when I dropped weight and got a 30" waist back... I felt I could still pull it off. :thumbs-up:


I love the honesty of the forum.

I think I began to re-think denim as I not only started reading about raw denim, (fit, fading, etc) but with the weight loss and weight lifting, I found I could...
pull it off, too.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> If Costco carries Levi's 501 denim jeans (the only denim jeans I will buy for the rest of my life), I will buy them at Costco for the rest of my life.


They carry them at BJ's club too. I just bought 501 and 505 for $25/each

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Roycru said:


> Although I was born in California, I have never owned any jeans, as I have never been a cowboy or rode using a Western saddle. My Father was born in California, and also never owned any jeans. My Grandfather was born in Nevada, and also never owned any jeans. My Great Grandfather came to California from Elmira, NY in 1855, and also never owned any jeans. Had any of them been cowboys, they might have worn jeans, but none of them were cowboys.
> 
> Jeans only look right when worn by cowboys working cattle or performing other cowboy activities.


Aside from the ridiculous last sentence, I'm quite impressed with your detailed family history that apparently includes wardrobe info for a 150+ year period. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Bbonez (Feb 11, 2014)

If you have ever operated a "weed eater" you know jeans are the best option for some occasions.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> Every man is entitled to his opinions. Being opinionated is another matter, and is ungentlemanly.


It's a fair point.

A gentleman doesn't wear.. errr.... y'know those *ahem* '_trousers_' that I am forbidden from mentioning.

Yeee-hah! Saddle up and let's lasso some steers. Those ornery critturs - don't try to understand them, just rope throw and brand them. Move 'em on, head 'em up, head 'em up, move 'em on, count 'em out, ride 'em in.......


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Shaver said:


> It's a fair point.
> 
> A gentleman doesn't wear.. errr.... y'know those *ahem* '_trousers_' that I am forbidden from mentioning.
> 
> Yeee-hah! Saddle up and let's lasso some steers. Those ornery critturs - don't try to understand them, just rope throw and brand them. Move 'em on, head 'em up, head 'em up, move 'em on, count 'em out, ride 'em in.......


Raw hide!!!!!!


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

SammyH said:


> I've never owned a pair of jeans in my life. I've never quite understood why people like them so much.


They are really comfortable. They can be sat upon all day and not wrinkle like most other pants. They hide dirt well. They coordinate with almost every colour. They are so popular that finding a pair that fits well and matches the style you like is relatively easy. A serviceable pair can be purchased at an affordable price.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Roycru said:


> Jeans only look right when worn by cowboys working cattle or performing other cowboy activities.





smmrfld said:


> Aside from the ridiculous last sentence, I'm quite impressed with your detailed family history that apparently includes wardrobe info for a 150+ year period.


In one sentence he managed to insult millions of people all over the world.

Also, unless I'm mistaken, denim trousers were not originally made for cowboys. Levi Strauss 'invented' denim trousers for miners during the 1850's gold rush in California.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I went to the nursery today and bough 6 Azalea bushes, while wearing khakis and an OCBD. Upon removing them from the car I got a number of dirt and green stains on my khakis, despite trying to be carefull. I just finishe planting them having worn jeans. Despite all the digging and kneeling in the dirt, I brushed them off and they look fine, unlike my soiled khakis. Another vote for their utility as work pants. But notice I didn't wear them to the garden shop.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Audi S5 TC said:


> I currently own 1 black pair of denim jeans, 1 navy pair of denim jeans and 1 pair of charcoal cordouroy jeans. Cordouroy is out of season from 4-1 to 9-30 (which is the time frame we are currently in).


In my collection, I believe I own about 3 pairs of blue jeans, a couple of dress pants and khakis.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> They are really comfortable. They can be sat upon all day and not wrinkle like most other pants. They hide dirt well. They coordinate with almost every colour. They are so popular that finding a pair that fits well and matches the style you like is relatively easy. A serviceable pair can be purchased at an affordable price.


I love wearing blue jeans, They do hide dirt well and you can wear them over and over.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why doesn't anyone like blue jeans? What's wrong with them?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Yeee-hah! Saddle up and let's lasso some steers. Those ornery critturs - don't try to understand them, just rope throw and brand them. Move 'em on, head 'em up, head 'em up, move 'em on, count 'em out, ride 'em in.......


When I purchase leather shoes, I ask for assurance that the hides used for making the shoes were obtained from free-range bovines that were humanely treated, and given daily massage treatments.


----------



## Bbonez (Feb 11, 2014)

Howard said:


> Why doesn't anyone like blue jeans? What's wrong with them?


Apparently only hillbillies and red necks should wear them.??


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Bbonez said:


> Apparently only hillbillies and red necks should wear them.??


Yes. Yes. Same ole story for years now. Brogues need to be worn in peat bogs, boots while riding horses, no brown in town, no navy after nightfall, no monks, no double monks, no tassel loafers (heck, no loafers at all), pleats and cuffs are out of style (or are they in?), the only "dress" shirts are white and light blue..... blah, blah, blah.... Know the rules...Break the rules...Just enjoy your look.. If jeans are in your wardrobe, no one but 20% of AAAC members will think any different of you (keeping in mind that even "the commoner" will have many occasions that don't call for jeans). Did I think the guy wearing a suit (sans tie) at the lake side park looked better than I did? Sure. But he didn't have 2 kids with him nor was he climbing on the playground area.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ So, whilst we are about it, where exactly do *shudder* cargo shorts fit in to the enjoyment of one's look?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ So, whilst we are about it, where exactly do *shudder* cargo shorts fit in to the enjoyment of one's look?


Taking a hike in the mountains on a warm summer day with the kids? One can play the mountaineer just as one can play the city businessman or country squire, can they not? "Function over form" and all that? I don't decide on ropes, tents, etc. for their aesthetic value either.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

justonemore said:


> Taking a hike in the mountains on a warm summer day with the kids? One can play the mountaineer just as one can play the city businessman or country squire, can they not? "Function over form" and all that? I don't decide on ropes, tents, etc. for their aesthetic values either.


No offense to you my dear Sir, but if a six year old can make that hike, wouldn't a pair of cotton trousers and a linen shirt provide suffisant function?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

GWW said:


> No offense to you my dear Sir, but if a six year old can make that hike, wouldn't a pair of cotton trousers and a linen shirt provide suffisant function?


Hmmm...The 6 year old is often willing to go places & do things that causes hesitation in the 40 year old. There are times when I prefer full range of movement. Considering the current habits of German hikers to walk around the Swiss Alps nude, I myself will be happy with (cargo) shorts/jeans/cotton pants/non-natural fibers, etc. should I deem them as prefered gear for the day's expedition. Should I see a gent wandering around in a 3 piece suit and tie, I will happily offer them the extra bottle of water out of my ugly backback...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Goodbye, Mr. Chips.










As an aside, this movie invariably causes me to blub. :redface:


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't worry, a three piece won't be donned for a hike, but you'd probably find me wearing a dress shirt and jeans/ cotton trousers and... hiking boots.
Maybe I'll also wear an ascot to cover more skin and yeah, the ugly backpack with a water bottle will be on my back aswell 

As for the Germans walking around naked:
I do not think I have to say that this is utmost disgusting and disrespectful to the other hikers and, if the Kanton wants so, the law.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

GWW said:


> Don't worry, a three piece won't be donned for a hike, but you'd probably find me wearing a dress shirt and jeans/ cotton trousers and... hiking boots.
> Maybe I'll also wear an ascot to cover more skin and yeah, the ugly backpack with a water bottle will be on my back aswell
> 
> As for the Germans walking around naked:
> I do not think I have to say that this is utmost disgusting and disrespectful to the other hikers and, if the Kanton wants so, the law.


Unless they're of the very rare "in good shape", 20-25 year old female variety, I agree that naked hiking is a bit too much... However, I do believe the Swiss constitution allows for nudity in non-sexual forms ..

Sometimes a dress shirt just doesn't cover function....

https://imageshack.com/i/b5vbhpj


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

justonemore said:


> Taking a hike in the mountains on a warm summer day with the kids? One can play the mountaineer just as one can play the city businessman or country squire, can they not? "Function over form" and all that? I don't decide on ropes, tents, etc. for their aesthetic value either.


I think that's exactly the point of most postings. Jeans have a form and function, it is just not their function to be worn in restaurants, city streets, offices, supermarkets, theaters, etc.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

justonemore said:


> *Unless they're of the very rare "in good shape", 20-25 year old female variety*, I agree that naked hiking is a bit too much... However, I do believe the Swiss constitution allows for nudity in non-sexual forms ..


Wait.. that exists? I always thought all Germans are 40 year old men with beer bellys. Wow. (No offense to any Germans here)

It's up to every Kanton to decide if they want naked hiking to be allowed, I have not conducted further research so I don't know much more than that.



justonemore said:


> Sometimes a dress shirt just doesn't cover function....


I can't decide if that's you or not... I think it's you in hiking clothes and with beard, isn't it?
And I'll let this pass, my main concern was the legwear Shaver mentioned. That makes me go :icon_pale:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

immanuelrx said:


> Raw hide!!!!!!


Yes, we still have cattle drives in downtown San Antone


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

dks202 said:


> Yes, we still have cattle drives in downtown San Antone


I tell you what, I have missed the San Antonio weather since my move to Baltimore. I see the date on the sign, I was there during this but don't remember it taking place. What was this for?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Shaver said:


> ^ So, whilst we are about it, where exactly do *shudder* cargo shorts fit in to the enjoyment of one's look?


In the Great Outdoors for the right place, otherwise as a punchline... a precedent I believe was set by jodhpurs.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

immanuelrx said:


> I tell you what, I have missed the San Antonio weather since my move to Baltimore. I see the date on the sign, I was there during this but don't remember it taking place. What was this for?


This one is just before the Stock Show and Rodeo.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

GWW said:


> Wait.. that exists? I always thought all Germans are 40 year old men with beer bellys. Wow. (No offense to any Germans here)
> 
> It's up to every Kanton to decide if they want naked hiking to be allowed, I have not conducted further research so I don't know much more than that.


I can't say I know much more on the topic than what I see crop up in the news every once in awhile. I'm not sure it's too much different than sunbathing topless/nude (which seems to be acceptable even at the public swimming pools/beaches in Lausanne). I do admit that sunbathing naked seems to make much more sense than walking through the woods naked (I do neither). While I can understand that some people may find it offensive, should I encounter such an issue, I probably wouldn't give it much concern. If I were with my children I doubt it would come down to more than a "some people believe in god. some people believe in santa. some people think it's ok to swim in public fountains. some people believe in walking naked in the woods. we don't. right? live and let live".



GWW said:


> I can't decide if that's you or not... I think it's you in hiking clothes and with beard, isn't it?
> And I'll let this pass, my main concern was the legwear Shaver mentioned. That makes me go :icon_pale:


A few years old that photo. it is indeed me with a beard. Yes, I am wearing "pseudo" hiking gear. In reality it was just a mid-weight long sleeve polo which was perfect for an early morning hike that had me carrying around 20 kilos.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

justonemore said:


> I can't say I know much more on the topic than what I see crop up in the news every once in awhile. I'm not sure it's too much different than sunbathing topless/nude (which seems to be acceptable even at the public swimming pools/beaches in Lausanne). I do admit that sunbathing naked seems to make much more sense than walking through the woods naked (I do neither). While I can understand that some people may find it offensive, should I encounter such an issue, I probably wouldn't give it much concern. If I were with my children I doubt it would come down to more than a "some people believe in god. some people believe in santa. some people think it's ok to swim in public fountains. some people believe in walking naked in the woods. we don't. right? live and let live".


I compliment you, Sir, for neither sunbathing nor hiking nude :thumbs-up:
Should I encounter someone hiking nude I'd first pull a pokerface and as soon as they walked past me a :biggrin:. Five minutes later I'll probably have forgotten about them.

Although I find it unappropriate I have better things to worry about than some tourists walking around sans clothes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^ So, whilst we are about it, where exactly do *shudder* cargo shorts fit in to the enjoyment of one's look?


Matched with Birkenstocks while thrifting in Birmingham?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Reuben said:


> Matched with Birkenstocks while thrifting in Birmingham?


  :icon_pale:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of jeans, but I wear them in my office on Friday's sometimes. It is the choice of the office whether jeans are acceptable as there is a huge continuum of office environments. I've worked in an office where there is a lot of construction oriented work going on; anything dressier than jeans would have been totally inappropriate.

Saying "jeans are not appropriate for the office" might make us feel good, but it does not cover all situations.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

At least a pair of Dickies if that's the case, I'd say.

Jeans are forbidden from this office.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Jovan said:


> At least a pair of *Dickies* if that's the case, I'd say.
> 
> Jeans are forbidden from this office.


Is there anything wrong with me if my first thought upon reading this was a detachable shirt front? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bbonez said:


> Apparently only hillbillies and red necks should wear them.??


Don't they wear blue jean overalls?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Matched with Birkenstocks while thrifting in Birmingham?


LMAO! :aportnoy:
(especially when paired with my tuxedo t-shirt)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

GWW said:


> Is there anything wrong with me if my first thought upon reading this was a detachable shirt front? :icon_scratch:


No, not at all. Those construction people need to look presentable!


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Jovan said:


> No, not at all. Those construction people need to look presentable!


 :biggrin:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

In a smaller construction company, the owner may spend a lot of time actually working on machines and in situations where he gets dirty. They still have some office work to do.

I'm not sure they deserve to be mocked.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

"Zero tolerance" is never a good policy.

As for jeans, part of "dressing well" is "dressing correctly", and there are certainly times when wearing jeans is "correct". Granted, one can live a life in which one carefully avoids experiences which will interfere with sartorial purity, but (in my view, at least) that's never worth it.

DH


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> LMAO! :aportnoy:
> (especially when paired with my tuxedo t-shirt)


No! Stop with these heinous deeds! Now!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I've already weighed in and this by NO means implies you can't dress how you wish, but I feel it's really no more valid today to steadfastly/publicly refuse to wear jeans than it is to be one of those people who refuse to wear a tie, suit, or sport coat... and we all know how we feel about those guys!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Grayson said:


> I've already weighed in and this by NO means implies you can't dress how you wish, but I feel it's really no more valid today to steadfastly/publicly refuse to wear jeans than it is to be one of those people who refuse to wear a tie, suit, or sport coat... and we all know how we feel about those guys!


Well said!

It seems some people aren't satisfied with saying that they just don't like a particular article of clothing, or a certain style of dress. Some people must validate their dislike for certain things by judging such things to be categorically improper under any circumstances, or only suitable to be worn by cowboys (as if cowboys are somehow inferior).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Cowboys are wonderful.

As a young boy I dreamt of riding the range with William Bonney and the Regulators (You're as stiff as my smoking barrel - you're as dead as a desert night). Alas it was not to be.

Nor for that matter did I ever escape from Newgate with Jack Sheppard, much as I keenly desired it (Oh, the line forms on the right, babe - now that Macky's back in town).

To my deep regret I never stormed out of a bank issuing a hail of lead in my wake and with Bonnie Parker by my side (It ain't much fun but we got no choice - shut them up when they start shouting).

Unfulfilled my desire to stand, with teeth clenched against the salt spray, on the helm of a sloop chasing down booty with Edward Teach (And all of you are bound to hell - to feed the f***ing fires).

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> In a smaller construction company, the owner may spend a lot of time actually working on machines and in situations where he gets dirty. They still have some office work to do.
> 
> I'm not sure they deserve to be mocked.


And I never said they did.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> on the helm of a sloop chasing down booty with Edward Teach


And all of these years I thought that he was just after treasure. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In a thread about not wearing jeans, why are you posting a link to them?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I'm getting Gustin jeans. To wear with odd jackets and blazers. I like jeans. If they are just right. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GordonX (Apr 17, 2014)

Jovan said:


> In a thread about not wearing jeans, why are you posting a link to them?


Because perhaps a link to a recommendation to a great pair of jeans will open minds that are currently closed. Rigid determinations should always be reevaluated based on new evidence. For example, I might stubbornly declare that I dislike redheaded women - but if I'm introduced to the right one - who knows? I try to keep an open mind and am always open to new information. Otherwise I'd still be stuck in the 1990s.

"A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds..."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I recently got rid of my jeans that didn't fit anymore (all of them) and have adopted Nantucket red chinos as my new "blue jean" (especially on casual Friday). I did recently buy a pair of Diesel jeans that fit ridiculously well at an incredible price, but I think I've worn them all of once. But it generally wear chinos as my casual pants.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

egerland said:


> Never wear them. Here in California, they are hot and uncomfortable most of the year.


I lived in Los Angeles for several years and rarely wore anything other than Levis 501's, along with black Doc Marten's.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Reuben said:


> My girlfriend likes men in jeans, therefore I wear jeans.


My wife is the same. Though she admires some of the clothes I've bought over the past two years, she does say she prefers me wearing a T shirt and jeans.
Says it makes me look younger.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I recently got rid of my jeans that didn't fit anymore (all of them) and have adopted Nantucket red chinos as my new "blue jean" (especially on casual Friday).


Perhaps Nantucket Reds work for some men. If I were to wear such pants, my wife & my daughter would pee themselves laughing.



Odradek said:


> My wife is the same. Though she admires some of the clothes I've bought over the past two years, she does say she prefers me wearing a T shirt and jeans.
> Says it makes me look younger.


Contrary to what some others may believe, there is nothing wrong with good quality denim. Good looking, well fitting jeans can make a man look younger... Baggy, worn out Dad-jeans do not.

IMO, certain traditional fabrics (e.g. some tweeds) can add years to one's look.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> When I purchase leather shoes, I ask for assurance that the hides used for making the shoes were obtained from free-range bovines that were humanely treated, and given daily massage treatments.


This might limit your leather shoes to those made from the hides of well cared for Kobe beef cattle.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

GordonX said:


> Because perhaps a link to a recommendation to a great pair of jeans will open minds that are currently closed. Rigid determinations should always be reevaluated based on new evidence. For example, I might stubbornly declare that I dislike redheaded women - but if I'm introduced to the right one - who knows? I try to keep an open mind and am always open to new information. Otherwise I'd still be stuck in the 1990s.
> 
> "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds..."


No redheads? oh geez. Can't imagine.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

oh, and I also don't wear jeans. I even bought a pair recently to try and get back into it, but no cigar. I find them heavy, restrictive, and those thick seams (especially in the groin) are a real mother. I know there's some very thin denims out there, but then it's not really jeans anymore. I have several Van Heusen pants made in the style of jeans, but out of a much nicer cotton and in a few colors. Does the job for half the weight and twice the comfort.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^How much difference is noted...
when comparing a pair of 'five pocket design' cotton twill trousers with a pair of blue jeans? Other than the color and perhaps the hand of the fabric's finish, the two can be pretty darn similar. Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

filbert_turtle said:


> oh, and I also don't wear jeans. I even bought a pair recently to try and get back into it, but no cigar. I find them heavy, restrictive, and those thick seams (especially in the groin) are a real mother.


Some jeans are cut tight, especially in the crotch. I've been wearing Levi's 501 "Original Fit" jeans for decades. For me, they are not restrictive at all.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^How much difference is noted...
> when comparing a pair of 'five pocket design' cotton twill trousers with a pair of blue jeans? Other than the color and perhaps the hand of the fabric's finish, the two can be pretty darn similar. Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


Yes, pretty darn similar. The five-pocket chinos that I see look just like jeans, except they're not made from blue denim.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I still wear jeans.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^How much difference is noted...
> when comparing a pair of 'five pocket design' cotton twill trousers with a pair of blue jeans? Other than the color and perhaps the hand of the fabric's finish, the two can be pretty darn similar. Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


Then it seems their issue is with denim, not jeans period.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

I never wear jeans. I gave them up years ago, and I never did anything more right.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Front Porch Life said:


> I never wear jeans. I gave them up years ago, and I never did anything more right.


Those of us who have been around here for a while have a gentleman's agreement not to ever start or bump another jeans thread on this forum. You're new so you didn't know. If you don't like em, don't wear em. Good for you.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

FLMike said:


> Those of us who have been around here for a while have a gentleman's agreement not to ever start or bump another jeans thread on this forum. You're new so you didn't know. If you don't like em, don't wear em. Good for you.


Thanks for the inside tip. I am realizing jean posts are a sore spot for many. I will agree to not discuss it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank-you. It seems to be a geographical thing and therefore best left lie.


----------



## Bit Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Wrangler 13MWZ's for western wear, Wrangler Five Star Premium Jeans in straight cut for general wear in colder/wetter Houston winters. Levis (and most other brands) left me behind with all of their slim/skinny/high/low rise/boot cut/raw denim. You basically need all day to try on jeans, and a full semester course to figure out what's going on. For 99% of my trouser needs, Dockers khakis or Polo Ralph Lauren chinos get the job done.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Feeling a bit contrarian, I suppose, but quoting the prison warden from that iconic film Cool Hand Luke, "what we have here is a failure to communicate!" Though it does present us with the opportunity to raise and perhaps examine the question, with so many of us pushing back from the wear of denim/jeans, why-oh-why do so many of the ladies in our lives like to see us wearing them? Why this point of sartorial disconnect between the sexes? :devil:


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Front Porch Life said:


> Thanks for the inside tip. I am realizing jean posts are a sore spot for many. I will agree to not discuss it.


Please discuss whatever you like about fashion/clothes...jeans included.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I will wear jeans unless the weather is bad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As I have said so often before, jeans are the chinos of the West. You wear chinos, I wear Wranglers. If you don't want to wear jeans, don't. I fail to see that there is an issue here. And if your lady likes you in jeans you would be somewhat boorish to deny her the pleasure--occasionally.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

For me, store bought Rustlers is the best. 501s have been fine. Haven't worn any for some years. Have not lost the weight I expected to. Don't fit in the old ones. Didn't want to buy larger size. Looks like I'm looseing the weight battle and will have to buy the larger size. They are nice for yard work, hiking and other outdoors activities. White Tie and cape just isn't adequate for everything.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm surprised I missed this thread in its original incarnation. I'll have to be classed with those who hate jeans. I haven't worn any in many a long year. I never found the damn things particularly comfortable, and I detest and despise their plebeian ubiquity.

Perhaps were I a plumber or worked on a roofing a crew, I would feel differently about them. As it is, old khakis, tactical pants that were comp'd me in my gunwriter days or shorts will fill any role that I might possibly have for jeans.

Curiously, I believe the old-time cowboys derided jeans as "miners' pants" and shunned them.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

You have all been baited into responding to a two-year thread. Let it go...


----------

